

Susan Wojcicki on the Secrets of Google's Success - bootload
http://spacejockeys.blogs.com/christine/2006/05/susan_wojcicki_.html

======
pg
"though the founders didn't know a lot about marketing and advertising, they
did know how to build a product that customers would use."

~~~
adrianwaj
Google's choices:

build something because you can

build something because you want to

people will use it because it's there

people will use it because they want to

people will use it because they need to

\- Google maybe hit all 5, last one being the key.

~~~
wallflower
> people will use it because they need to

I don't know what I would do without google to spelunk into technical
problems. Hasta la Altavista?

~~~
gaius
You might be surprised at how good www.live.com actually is...

